# DH Girls Camp 2011



## Marina (25. April 2011)

Hallo ihr lieben Bikerinnen,

angelehnt an das MÃ¤dls 4X Camp in diesem Jahr hÃ¤tte ich, da ich mich ja aus der Rennszene etwas zurÃ¼ckziehe, totaaaaal Lust euch alle nÃ¤chstes Jahr aber trotzdem zu sehen!

Daher der Vorschlag im Jahr 2011 zwei oder drei DH Girls Camps zu veranstalten, also alle zusammentrommeln, Freitag abends losdÃ¼sen, ein groÃes Weiber-Zeltlager aufzubauen und das Wochenende bis Sonntags zusammen in nem Bikepark fahren, Tipps austauschen, essen, quatschen, kennenlernen - einfach unter MÃ¤dls mal ohne die Jungs SpaÃ haben!

HÃ¤ttet ihr da Bock drauf?

Wenn ja, dann stehen hier unsere bereits abgestimmten Termine:

11./12.06.: Bischofsmais/Spicak
27./28.08.: Todtnau/Lac Blanc
03./04.09.: Albstadt

... Plant jeweils 40-50 â¬ + Sprit ein.
Ãbernachtung wie gesagt im Zelt. Sowohl in Bischofsmais als auch in Lac Blanc kÃ¶nnen wir kostenlos zelten. In Bischofsmais sogar mit kostenlosen Duschen.

Wir haben zwei Fotografen mit am Start, kriegen also auch tolle Erinnerungsfotos mit 

Lasst einfach mal hÃ¶ren, was ihr meint, ladet ruhig noch andere MÃ¤dls ein zu dieser Veranstaltung.
Fahrerlevel, vÃ¶llig egal, wir wollen ja alle zusammen die Trails rocken und voneinander lernen, ohne dass die MÃ¤nner klug daherlabern 

Je mehr wir sind, desto toller find ichs â¥ 


Ich habe im Facebook eine Veranstaltung dazu erstellt, dort kÃ¶nnt ihr euch einlesen und auch gerne Fragen stellen. Wenn ihr Lust habt teilzunehmen, dann tragt euch doch gerne ein, wÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber noch mehr Teilnehmerinnen sehr freuen!

Einfach hier klicken!

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe
Marina


----------



## lykaria (25. April 2011)

Hi Marina,

danke für den Tip mit Deinem Beitrag! Super!

Die Idee finde ich klasse! Leider bin ich an Pfingsten schon verplant und so fällt der Bischofsmais Termin für mich aus. Schade, dass es im Juli keinen  Bischofsmais Termin gibt ... dann wär ich dabei!

 Aber im August 27./28.08.: Todtnau/Lac Blanc bin ich dabei!  Todtnau und Lac Blanc, echt spitze! Ich bin schon auf die neu/überarbeitet Strecke in Todtnau gespannt. Vielleicht klappt auch Albstadt ...

Wie hast Du das mit der Anreise geplant? Charterst Du nen Bus oder soll jeder selbst anreisen? Oder Fahrgemeinschaften? Also ich habe nen VW-Bus da könnte noch 1 Person+Gepäck mitfahren. Beim Biken schlafe ich auch oft in meinem Bus (hab ein Bett drinnen ;-) ) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (25. April 2011)

der plan ist wir treffen uns alle dort. fahrgemeinschaften können leicht über facebook ausgemacht werden.
es soll eine verbindlichkeitsfreie veranstaltung sein, daher keine buchungen, miete von autos etc... wir treffen uns einfach alle vor ort, zelten, weils nix kostet und haben spaß =)
klick dich einfach im facebook rein, sicher findet sich noch jemand für eine fahrgemeinschaft.
gerade sind in der anmeldung nur die mädls, die am 1. termin mitgehen. die veranstaltung bleibt aber für die anderen termine drinnen, also mach doch einfach vielleicht und wenns dann soweit ist ja


----------



## 4mate (25. April 2011)

> *Facebook-Anmeldung*
> 
> 
> *Du musst dich anmelden, um diese Seite sehen zu können.*


Warum öffentlich wenn es Private Nachrichten gibt?


----------



## lykaria (25. April 2011)

sorry, hab bisher noch nicht so oft hier geantwortet ... und wohl immer den falschen Knopf erwischt ?????


----------



## Ani (25. April 2011)

Hallo, das hört sich ganz interessant an. Pfingsten hätte ich allerdings keine Zeit, Ende August oder Anfang September aber ggf. schon. Da es recht weit für mich ist, würde ich mich über eine Mitfahrgelegenheit/Mitfahrerin aus dem Ruhrpott freuen, jemand Interesse?


----------



## Marina (25. April 2011)

nicht bei facebook angemeldet?falls doch und der link geht ned,dann einfach mal über die suche dh girls camp 2011 eingeben,dann müssts gleich kommen.

@ani: stell die frage am besten im facebook noch,dann sehens alle =)


----------



## ghostriderin12 (27. Mai 2011)

Die Idee find ich klasse, leider passt mir der Geisskopf Termin nicht, wäre sonst dabei gewesen.


----------



## Dorna (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ihr  Ich habe mich in Facebook eingetragen und spekuliere mit dem Termin Bischofsmais ... mal sehen, ob es klappt.


----------



## Marina (7. Juni 2011)

Cool, freu mich, wenns klappt =)


----------



## Marina (26. Juni 2011)

Der erste Artikel ist online. Schaut rein =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das waldhuhn (27. Juni 2011)

Ui! Bei meinem fehlen bloß noch die Bilder. dann beeil ich mich mal...


----------



## Marina (29. Juni 2011)

super, freu mich =)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Juli 2011)

Hallöle!
Bin nicht bei Facebook registriert. Daher ein paar Fragen.
Muss ich mich für das Treffen vorher anmelden?
Haben sich schon Mädels für Albstadt im September gemeldet?
Wenn ja, wie viele sind denn eingeplant?
Wie sieht es mit dem Zelten in Albstadt aus, Campingplatz?
Wenn ja, Kostenpunkt? Bzw. gibt es Kontaktdaten für den Capingplatz? 
Gibt es für Albstadt einen groben Zeitplan? 
Sonntag bis Liftschluss? (Müsste dann zusehen, dass ich am Montag Urlaub machen kann.)

Wäre echt gerne dabei, habe aber nicht vor mich dafür bei Facebook anzumelden. Schade, dass dieser Thread überhaupt nicht auf dem Laufenden gehalten wird. Oder gibt es hier keine Mädels die Interesse haben?


----------



## das waldhuhn (25. Juli 2011)

Hi liebes Mit-Huhn!
ich vermute die sind alle radfahren, viele der Teilnehmerinnen düsen auch sicher grad von Race zu Race oder jedenfalls sind sie lieber draußen als vor der Kiste. 

Das Interesse ist (wenn ich auf FB nachseh) wie mir scheint, ungebrochen. Ja stimmt, Albstadt käme mir auch gelegen. Ich guck mal auf FB was sich da tut. Bis dann!

's waldhuhn


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Juli 2011)

Super, Danke!


----------



## Marina (26. Juli 2011)

Hallihallo,

ja das ist wohl wahr, das Thema kam hier wohl nicht so gut an... schade eigentlich  
Hier bin ich und gebe brav Antwort =)

Für Albstadt ist noch garnichts geplant, wir planen immer nur für ein Camp, sonst verliere ich den Überblick.
Albstadt würde ich allerdings gerne im Zeitplan nach hinten schieben, da ich selbst noch nicht fahren kann bis dahin  Ich hatte Mitte Oktober angedacht.

Der nächste Termin ist Lac Blanc am 23./24. August und Albstadt müssen wir dann sehen, wenn es soweit ist.

Unterkunft kann uns Renate vermutlich besorgen, werde nocheinmal mit ihr darüber sprechen, wenns an der Tagesordnung ist.
Der grobe Zeitplan wäre Freitag abend ankommen und sonntag abend wieder abdüsen. Alles dazwischen ist variabel und können wir vor Ort gerne alle zusammen planen. 
Ich möchte zwanglose Veranstaltungen, wo wir gerne alle zusammen unterwegs sein können, aber niemand zu etwas verpflichtet ist.
Ich würde sagen ja, bis Liftschluss. 

Ich werde auf dem Laufenden halten  Falls ich dusslige Kuh es vergesse oder verdüdel 
oder sonst was, schreib mir einfach eine PM oder Email, dann melde ich mich so schnell ich kann!

Wenn du kommen willst, sag mir einfach Bescheid, falls wir eine feste Unterkunft kriegen, wenn wir zelten werden wir evtl am Park zelten dürfen und dann kann jeder kommen wie er mag  Ich werde auch darüber mit Renate noch sprechen.

Ich freu mich über jede, die mit am Start ist!

Liebe Grüße
Marina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Juli 2011)

Danke für das Update!
Lac Blanc wird bei mir leider nichts, wobei 23./24.08 (Di./Mi.)??? ist wohl eher der 27./28.08 gemeint!
Schade, das Albstadt nach hinten geschoben werden soll, aber gut zu wissen. Wäre schön, wenn du den Ersatztermin weitergeben könntest, sobald er fest steht. Hoffentlich passts dann auch zeitlich.


----------



## Marina (26. Juli 2011)

ohjeeee, hab ich mich doch glatt vertan^^

Klar, werd ich machen. Ich kann wegen meiner Verletzung in Lac Blanc schon nicht fahren, da würde mich Albstadt sehr ärgern... Kriegen wir schon hin


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Juli 2011)

Also ich werde versuchen, in Lac Blanc zu sein. Eigentlich wollte ich ja zum Baseler Slopestyle... Aber wenn Ihr alle in Lac Blanc seid - was soll ich dann in Basel??


----------



## velo rouge (28. Juli 2011)

Hey, Hey,
ich denk die n paar Freiburger Mädels sind auch am 27./28. mit am Start.
Hoffentlich darf ich bisdahin auch wieder aufs Rad, bin nämlich auch noch verletzt.
Hat denn eine von euch Lust auf ne interne Invaliden-Gruppe?


----------



## das waldhuhn (28. Juli 2011)

Hm Invalide bisher nicht, aber gibts auch ne Beinahe-Rentner-Gruppe? Ich hab letztesmal den Altersvorsitz gehabt.  Nein im Ernst es können auch Vollinvaliden kommen und der Marina Gesellschaft leisten. 
@TurboHuhnchen: jetzt klärt sich ja deine Anfrage bezüglich Albstadt. Oder bist du die die sich jetzt extra auf FB angemeldet hat?

Bin gespannt wie sich das in Albstadt entwickelt mit der Übernachterei.

schönen Tag noch!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Juli 2011)

Neeee, nicht bei Gesichtsbuch angemeldet. Trotz dem Fragen erst einmal gekärt 

Hoffe ich kann dann an dem kommenden Albstadt Termin auch. Dann lernen die "Hühner" sich endlich mal kennen, bist doch dabei oder?


----------



## velo rouge (28. Juli 2011)

Hm,ich werd zwar erst nächstes Jahr 30, aber vielleicht drückt ihr ja n Auge zu!
Ich komm mit oder ohne Bike nach Lac blanc....lieber wäre mir natürlich schon "mit Bike"
Bis dahin!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Juli 2011)

So viele Meldungen für Lac Blanc, da bin ich dieses Wochenende schon. Ist nicht zufällig noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## das waldhuhn (28. Juli 2011)

Nö, leider nicht, ich geh dieses WE feiern statt biken. Ja in Albstadt will ich auch unbedingt dabei sein. Das Hühnermeeting ist schon fällig.


----------



## Marina (29. Juli 2011)

Uiiii das freut mich aber, hier ist was los =)
Das wird ein grooooßes Zeltlager, hihihi 

Mir darf gerne jede Gesellschaft leisten, ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

